# Ideas for a spare viv...



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

we have a spare viv at the moment... its a custom sized one...about 3ish ft in length...
and about the same ish in height...
are there any exotics that could be kept in this... i dont fancy another reptile...BUT reptile suggestions are welcome.
its wooden framed...
has a light fitting and heat mat...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> we have a spare viv at the moment... its a custom sized one...about 3ish ft in length...
> and about the same ish in height...
> are there any exotics that could be kept in this... i dont fancy another reptile...BUT reptile suggestions are welcome.
> its wooden framed...
> has a light fitting and heat mat...


 
What about African Pygmy dormice:flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> we have a spare viv at the moment... its a custom sized one...about 3ish ft in length...
> and about the same ish in height...
> are there any exotics that could be kept in this... i dont fancy another reptile...BUT reptile suggestions are welcome.
> its wooden framed...
> has a light fitting and heat mat...


A Tenrec : victory: although I have no idea of the care of them, just think they are cute like APHs :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> What about African Pygmy dormice:flrt:


 
what are they like to keep... are they watching pets or handleable pets?




MattsZoo said:


> A Tenrec : victory: although I have no idea of the care of them, just think they are cute like APHs :flrt:


will be too small i think...
thinking about it... its more 2ft by 3ft tall ish.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> will be too small i think...
> thinking about it... its more 2ft by 3ft tall ish.


Hmm something climb-y then, I like the APD idea. What else climbs :hmm:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL... actually tenrecs do a bit but i thnk the viv is still too small...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

A gecko? lol Again I have no idea on the care :whistling2: but I think they.. climb? stick to the wall? lool :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ha you're really trying to think of something...LOL
hmmm...
not sure about a gecko... i'd prefer fuzzy rather than scaly but i am open to ideas!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> ha you're really trying to think of something...LOL
> hmmm...
> not sure about a gecko... i'd prefer fuzzy rather than scaly but i am open to ideas!


lol of course :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hmmm.... modify it and get more RATS :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

not sure Joel would like that! HA!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what is?


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

angleasruf said:


> Interesting image


:hmm:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i dont get it...
am i being dim here...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> i dont get it...
> am i being dim here...


Neither do I :lol2: and the image doesn't show up for me either.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

if you click on where it says image when their post is quoted it shows a Kindle:crazy:

Ive never kept APD but would like to one day. I think they are more a watching critter, Harvest mice are another option:flrt:If you want a handleable pet what about a Short tailed opposum?


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> if you click on where it says image when their post is quoted it shows a Kindle:crazy:
> 
> Ive never kept APD but would like to one day. I think they are more a watching critter, Harvest mice are another option:flrt:If you want a handleable pet what about a *Short tailed opposum?*


Ohhh good call those are cute too :flrt: lol I WANT THEM ALL!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I've always wanted Lemmings :flrt: I don't know if you can keep them in a tall viv :hmm: lol If you could thats aces lol :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MattsZoo said:


> I've always wanted Lemmings :flrt: I don't know if you can keep them in a tall viv :hmm: lol If you could thats aces lol :mf_dribble:


 
You could make them their own cliff and everything:roll2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> You could make them their own cliff and everything:roll2:


:lol2::lol2: Gotta admit they are cute little things though, I asked the BF and he said I could have those but not rats :devil: lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MattsZoo said:


> :lol2::lol2: Gotta admit they are cute little things though, I asked the BF and he said I could have those but not rats :devil: lol


Rats are gorgeous:flrt: I miss mine


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/791092-micro-squirrels-african-dormice.html


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't know that's what APDs looked like! :gasp: *Adds to list* Cute!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Canyou keep a short tailed opposum in a viv?
I didn't know you could!
I'm gonna check the sizes in the morning and post them that way well know what were dealing with!
LOL


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

:lol2: we WILL you sort you out with a new animal :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Canyou keep a short tailed opposum in a viv?
> I didn't know you could!
> I'm gonna check the sizes in the morning and post them that way well know what were dealing with!
> LOL


Amalthea used to keep STO:2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well in true girly fashion I have over and underestimated my viv dimensions!
Lol!
So here ate the true measurements and a couple of pics!
Demension are in inches and are lxdxh
32
16
25

Pics,


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Well in true girly fashion I have over and underestimated my viv dimensions!
> Lol!
> So here ate the true measurements and a couple of pics!
> Demension are in inches and are lxdxh
> ...


Ive asked Jen(Amalthea) to come and her give her opinion on if its suitable for a STO


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol... Thanks shell!
I suspect it's gonna be too small!
Some one on classifieds has some apd males for sale but I'm not sure...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> Well in true girly fashion I have over and underestimated my viv dimensions!
> Lol!
> So here ate the true measurements and a couple of pics!
> Demension are in inches and are lxdxh
> ...


It's usually men that add the extra inches! :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Aving checked sto's out I think I may be in love!
They are gorgeous!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: @ Matt

Rach, I think Harvest Mice would be great in that viv, with a nice reed-type habitat. 

African Pygmy Mice could live in it, but they are so small & fast, they may getpast your hand when you go in through the open glass door.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Harvest mice?
I didn't even know you could keep these!
It's a lovely viv, my dad made it all himself to got into an akward space!
Even the runners for the glass are smoothed wood!
My dad don't do things by half!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Harvest mice?
> I didn't even know you could keep these!
> It's a lovely viv, my dad made it all himself to got into an akward space!
> Even the runners for the glass are smoothed wood!
> My dad don't do things by half!


Yes, they're very cute, but generally a watching pet. 

Your dad did a top job! :2thumb:

APDs would be ok in that too. Or Spiny Mice, Striped Grass Mice, or Duprasi if you made some levels.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you!
I think my dad missed his real calling in life...
Viv builder!
Lol
He once built a gerbil house like a viv bit with loads of little compartments and steps and tunnels etc... They loved it!
And our rabbits had the biggest enclosures ever! Lol
People used to say they lived in a bungalow!
It was all stone built with built in shelters!
I only wish we knew then how to care for rabbits properly but back in the 80s info was not as easlily got at!
I often look back and think about them... And how I could have done better!
Poor bunnies!
Not that they were I'll treated but just that they could have done with mote one to one etc... I do feel guilt even now!... 27 years on!


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

STO do look awesome  

Personally I think Harvest mice would make best use of the space, although APD could be alright too. Pygmy Mice would love all that space but you might not see them all that much.

I'd add Dwarf Spiny mice as well but they seem to be hard to get hold of.

Mouse-like hamsters could also be an option? they are great at climbing and jumping (obviously not quite to the extent of APD but still pretty agile), and they are so, so fun to watch! You should be able to handle them too - if you have fast enough reactions


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> if you click on where it says image when their post is quoted it shows a Kindle:crazy:
> 
> Ive never kept APD but would like to one day. I think they are more a watching critter, Harvest mice are another option:flrt:If you want a handleable pet what about a Short tailed opposum?


 
* Cough, cough* I mentioned Harvest mice ages ago :whistling2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol...
I just saw STO and got fixated on that! Lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I like Harvest Mice, but I also like STOs, but which ones best? Theres only one way to find out......

FIIIIIIIIIIGGGHHHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ha ha...
i mentioned to joel last night that i wanted a STO... he laughed then said...no cause i want a lizard in there...so i said, well its my viv MY dad made it...
fun!
i dont think you could keep a lizrd in there as its mainly wooden and well, thats my excuse! LOL


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

any other ideas... i'm getting antsy with an empty viv about!

i'm leaning toward a STO but need to be sure i know what i'm taking on...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> any other ideas... i'm getting antsy with an empty viv about!
> 
> i'm leaning toward a STO but need to be sure i know what i'm taking on...


 
Send Amalthea a pm and ask her:2thumb: She wont mind as shes very nice:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> any other ideas... i'm getting antsy with an empty viv about!
> 
> i'm leaning toward a STO but need to be sure i know what i'm taking on...


What about Whites Tree Frogs?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

shell, i proper pestered amalthea about suggies..lol
she will shudder if i pm her!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> shell, i proper pestered amalthea about suggies..lol
> she will shudder if i pm her!


 
No she wont, tell her Shell told you to


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

lol...ok, on your head be it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> lol...ok, on your head be it.


:lol2: You could also try Pouchie as shes had a lot to do with them too


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha!! Sorry I've been a bit lax  An STO would work very well in that viv if you make climbing opportunities. They are great little critters and totally under-rated. They are a bit stinky, but their big personalities totally make up for their toilet habits :lol: I really miss having the little guys!!

ETA: can I steal your Dad to make me a viv for the gliders? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Sorry I've been a bit lax  An STO would work very well in that viv if you make climbing opportunities. They are great little critters and totally under-rated. They are a bit stinky, but their big personalities totally make up for their toilet habits :lol: I really miss having the little guys!!
> 
> ETA: can I steal your Dad to make me a viv for the gliders? :flrt:


See, I knew you wouldnt mind:no1:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Whoop whoop!
Ok, next...
How do I get one? 
What do they eat?
Why are they so adorable?
What price am I looking at?
And am i right in thinking they are solitary?
P


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Sorry I've been a bit lax  An STO would work very well in that viv if you make climbing opportunities. They are great little critters and totally under-rated. They are a bit stinky, but their big personalities totally make up for their toilet habits :lol: I really miss having the little guys!!
> 
> ETA: can I steal your Dad to make me a viv for the gliders? :flrt:


Do you have any pics of your old ones :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not at all, Shell :2thumb:

I do have pics... Will post some when I am back at my computer 

I fed mine an insectivore diet, plus some of the glider mush each night. Mainly a good quality cat food, with added egg and various bugs


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Ella sitting on Gary's shoulder....










Oliver in his fuzzbutt










Oliver (again) visiting a friend's


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> This is Ella sitting on Gary's shoulder....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oh they are so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure where the other pictures I have of my three are... Will look on my photobucket account :hmm:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Found 'em!!

Annie and her nest she built:










Oliver and Annie the day we brought Annie home:










Annie:










Oliver:










Ella and Gary:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Found 'em!!
> 
> Annie and her nest she built:
> 
> ...


Omg stop it your making me melt with cuteness! The BF is like wtf are you looking at!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They really are great little critters. I would have them again in a heartbeat. Oliver, especially, had his own little fanclub and Ella was brought over from the mainland as an adult, but was so lovely. You only had to walk into the room and she'd be at the front of her cage/viv waiting to come out. They have very big personalities for such small critters. And they are so funny when they're trying to look tough... *goes to see if I can find a picture*

This is the best one I've got, I'm afraid... Oliver again.










Last time I looked into pricing, they were about £120 each (and they're solitary).


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> They really are great little critters. I would have them again in a heartbeat. Oliver, especially, had his own little fanclub and Ella was brought over from the mainland as an adult, but was so lovely. You only had to walk into the room and she'd be at the front of her cage/viv waiting to come out. They have very big personalities for such small critters. And they are so funny when they're trying to look tough... *goes to see if I can find a picture*
> 
> This is the best one I've got, I'm afraid... Oliver again.
> 
> ...


My spare Viv isn't a tallish one like Rach's lol  

It's a 3ft long one :hmm: maybe if it was turned on it's side... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They are super awesome looking little guys though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, turn it on its side  or get creative and add to it


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, turn it on its side  or get creative and add to it


lol you are all bad influences! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MattsZoo said:


> lol you are all bad influences! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah yeah, Jen's got your arm twisted behind your back hasn't she? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah yeah, Jen's got your arm twisted behind your back hasn't she? :lol2:


*nods* I'm ebil like that :whistling2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah yeah, Jen's got your arm twisted behind your back hasn't she? :lol2:


You sir! .... I have nothing to say :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what are AGD's like to keep?
they look interesting too?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> what are AGD's like to keep?
> they look interesting too?


What are they?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

asian garden dormice...
i think they also go by other names?


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Get cresties  lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

saboteur....
i don't like you any more...
:devil:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> saboteur....
> i don't like you any more...
> :devil:


lol then I can get a heads up on the STOs :devil: mwahahaha


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ok, having spoken to arwen on here (who has been most helpful) i think i am gonna go down the mouse/rat route...but still not sure what species...
i am tempted by harvest mice...but also acacia rats...
bloomin 'eck...
what to do?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> ok, having spoken to arwen on here (who has been most helpful) i think i am gonna go down the mouse/rat route...but still not sure what species...
> i am tempted by harvest mice...but also acacia rats...
> bloomin 'eck...
> what to do?


 

Get more vivs and get some of each type:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

shell your a bad bad lady!

i've just been told mice would be no good in that viv anyway so i'm peeved off now!

i was just getting into looking up harvest mice...
does anyone know of anyone who keeps them?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Harvest mice would be good in there.... But they're a look at only pet, really.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thats fine... sometimes i just enjoy watching a creature being..well, natural!

what about the smell? i believe they are less smelly but surely what ive read with regards to cleaning out cannot be true... every 3-4 months?
:gasp::gasp:

also, could they chew their way out?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

When I had them, they had no smell at all and I rarely cleaned them out...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ok, next question...
breeders?/petshop?
where?
LOL..


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No idea :lol:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

right thats it... i'm telling of you...
someone, someone...Amalthea is making me confused...
someone *waves arms around*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

:lol: I am sure there is somebody in the NW that regularly has them available in classifieds.... I THINK the username starts with an A... :hmm:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you?
who?
tell me.....
*sulks*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I THINK his name is Andy... But I'm really not sure.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL....
i'll keep my eyes peeled.. gives me time to set the viv up etc...
i would love a natural type setting...
all grasses and wood etc...
need to look up their natural habitat...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Search in the classifieds  I can't do it easily cuz I am on my phone.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Allow me ladies....

Alfie666 has had them for sale before & he's based in Southport :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the one!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That's the one!!


I have my uses....... :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well, ive definately settled on harvest mice and Joel is now onboard too... turns out he loves mice! showed him some pics and hes smitten.
so its the long wait whilst i find some localish enough to collect.
i'll let you know when they arrive but in the meantime thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> well, ive definately settled on harvest mice and Joel is now onboard too... turns out he loves mice! showed him some pics and hes smitten.
> so its the long wait whilst i find some localish enough to collect.
> i'll let you know when they arrive but in the meantime thanks for all the help guys!


How you gonna decorate the viv? Pics!  Harvest mice are little cuties : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well, (hi by the way, not out for new years?)
i'm gonna go totally natural and hopefully have grasses, hidy holes etc...
make it look like a little bit of the outside in their viv.
i'm quite arty so hopefully will be able to come up with something good.
i know what i'm after in my head... in that i can envisage it but getting it may be tricky! LOL


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the look of harvest mice but it says they don't stay in groups only single or breeding pairs is that right? On the care sheet it said you need 4 vivs or something like that.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i wondered this... there are people on here who have had single sex groups so i'm going with that!
you have to be wary of fighting apparently and have a spare viv/cage handy just in case.
i'm hoping for a group of females....
i'm just in the process of finding out more and getting info of various people.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> well, (hi by the way, not out for new years?)
> i'm gonna go totally natural and hopefully have grasses, hidy holes etc...
> make it look like a little bit of the outside in their viv.
> i'm quite arty so hopefully will be able to come up with something good.
> i know what i'm after in my head... in that i can envisage it but getting it may be tricky! LOL


Nope, night in with the boyfriend instead lol, what about you and Joel?

I hate when you have an amazingggg image in your head lol but it never comes out quite right  I'm sure you will make a good job of it!

How many you getting, all females? Names! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

aah ok, I guess it's a nice big viv too so with plenty of hiding places it should work out nice.

I currently have one aquarium, one glass terrarium, and one wooden viv. uninhabited :gasp: I reckon mice would be good in the terrarium but it's a bit small, 60x50x60 (lxwxh)


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> Nope, night in with the boyfriend instead lol, what about you and Joel?
> 
> I hate when you have an amazingggg image in your head lol but it never comes out quite right  I'm sure you will make a good job of it!
> 
> How many you getting, all females? Names! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I hate New years! hate it...
we're in for the night... i'm on here and Joel is watching cage fighting!
we're also just discussing what the viv is gonna be like! we think kind of farm/barn ish with grasses and a flowerpot... sounds a bit poo but i know what i mean.
names... bloody hell matt...i probably wont name them...
i'm hoping for a little colony but again i am seeking advice first so i know what i'm doing.



em_40 said:


> aah ok, I guess it's a nice big viv too so with plenty of hiding places it should work out nice.
> 
> I currently have one aquarium, one glass terrarium, and one wooden viv. uninhabited :gasp: I reckon mice would be good in the terrarium but it's a bit small, 60x50x60 (lxwxh)


you'd be surprised... look on presquevue's profile and click on her website..loads of stuff on there about mice/rats etc...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> I hate New years! hate it...
> we're in for the night... i'm on here and Joel is watching cage fighting!
> we're also just discussing what the viv is gonna be like! we think kind of farm/barn ish with grasses and a flowerpot... sounds a bit poo but i know what i mean.
> names... bloody hell matt...i probably wont name them...
> i'm hoping for a little colony but again i am seeking advice first so i know what i'm doing.


lol we are nomming on Ben & Jerry's and watching Alan Carr's New Year Spectacular, I *love* Alan Carr! :lol2:
That's exactly how I imagine it! Lots of grass, and pots and hides and mini hale bays  lol Sure it's gonna look great!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

why could i have guessed you'd love alan carr...

we went to see him in november (?) at liverpool...he was brilliant!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MattsZoo said:


> lol we are nomming on Ben & Jerry's and watching Alan Carr's New Year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> why could i have guessed you'd love alan carr...
> 
> we went to see him in november (?) at liverpool...he was brilliant!


What are you implying mrs! :whistling2:




Shell195 said:


> Alan Carr annoys me:whistling2: I was gonna tidy out the big cupboard upstairs but my oh has banned me as its New years eve:bash:


:gasp: lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

moi, implying... i dont need to imply! LOL

he was so good live tho! very funny.

also, he has tweeted me...beat that! and it was a long tweet not a rubbishy short one..and no i didnt ask him to!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> moi, implying... i dont need to imply! LOL
> 
> he was so good live tho! very funny.
> 
> also, he has tweeted me...beat that! and it was a long tweet not a rubbishy short one..and no i didnt ask him to!


:gasp: I've Retweeted him lol he makes me laugh! but I have never been honoured with a tweet back 

I'd love to see him live! His latest DVD had me on the floor laughing!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> :gasp: I've Retweeted him lol he makes me laugh! but I have never been honoured with a tweet back
> 
> I'd love to see him live! His latest DVD had me on the floor laughing!


 
i sent him a message and screwed it up so resent it and screwed it up again.... so appologised about my autocorrect, he tweeted me saying it was ok and he knew what i was getting at...
the latest dvd is the show we saw...

i have also had personal tweets from Jonathan ross and sean locke oh and i regularly tweet talk to dita von teeses sister jena!
:blush:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> i sent him a message and screwed it up so resent it and screwed it up again.... so appologised about my autocorrect, he tweeted me saying it was ok and he knew what i was getting at...
> the latest dvd is the show we saw...
> 
> i have also had personal tweets from Jonathan ross and sean locke oh and i regularly tweet talk to dita von teeses sister jena!
> :blush:


I need to starting tweeting celebrities more and beat you! :devil:

:hmm: Now whom, and what to send them that's worthy of a *good* reply :hmm:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

start small...... warwick davies! LOL LOL LOL.....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> well, (hi by the way, not out for new years?)
> i'm gonna go totally natural and hopefully have grasses, hidy holes etc...
> make it look like a little bit of the outside in their viv.
> i'm quite arty so hopefully will be able to come up with something good.
> i know what i'm after in my head... in that i can envisage it but getting it may be tricky! LOL


The woven wicker-type finch nests would be cool for Harvest Mice :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

just thought i would add a little something to this exciting thread... (so i can get updates and find out whats going in the viv)

1 thing i found with the wooden viv is when i put my harvest mice in there they got out of the round plastic vents so if you can make sure they cant reach them then all good

i have had mine a fair few months and they do not smell at all and i clean them out once a month i have read this can cause mating issues and breeding so i do limit it and will clean them ot less in spring and summer to winter

some can be held i have 4 babies i have got out from 4-5 weeks on and they love to come out however mum and dad are to fast for me but the little ones seem to love it

they build amazing nests if given the correct stuff i have had the joy to see one built by my other female not sure what happened but never had any babies or if she did someone eat them


you can keep a colony of mixed sex please note the dominat sex is the female so normally males wont fight but females will to gain dominace once this happens i have not experianced any other fighting as long as they have enough room to get away from the others

when you have a dominat pair and the female is pregnant take the pair away and put in another cage to have there babies (other females will kill them otherwise) i have not experianced this but read it also the male will have to get the female pregnant staright after she gves birth... this is debateable some people thing they should be rested but if not mated you will loose her as a breeder mouse as its hard to get her to mate again after 10 litters the female will die 

i have found my female to have 2 litters then i out her back with the group... carefully as fights may happen again and so far we have had no more litters this kind of suggests they maybe seasonal breeders im not sure i have read there not seasonal 

please also note im not an experianced keeper and im new to this also and some of this info is stuff i have read from various sites so maybe wrong or right 

i hope this helps


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> The woven wicker-type finch nests would be cool for Harvest Mice :2thumb:


for the natural look let them make there won nests they look amazing


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

That was really useful.
Thanks!
I'm getting antsy about getting some now.
Hoping to get a few females.
With regards to the vents on this viv they are quite high up plus well wedged in as my dad made the viv and the holes were precision cut... Not just a standard hole on a rubbish thin wood backing!
The back of the viv is thick like the sides!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> That was really useful.
> Thanks!
> I'm getting antsy about getting some now.
> Hoping to get a few females.
> ...


there amaizng to watch out of all my mice these were my 1st and i still love watching them

its the gaps in the vents they so slender they can fit through very small gaps and 2 of mine got through becaus i had 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom they were out in no time 

this is a good source of info i know its about breeding but explaines alot about there behaviour 

Harvest Mice - Husbandry Guidelines - Breeding

also the crittery is amazing for info on all types of rodents 

crittery.co.uk - Harvest Mice Behaviour


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

crittery.co.uk - Home is amazing, I love looking through it, they are a forum member aren't they? Or did I imagine that? Anyway it's still good to look through


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

MattsZoo said:


> crittery.co.uk - Home is amazing, I love looking through it, they are a forum member aren't they? Or did I imagine that? Anyway it's still good to look through


yes its presquevue website, i also bought my African pygmy mice from her she has some amazing rodents and loads of knowledge


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

if you stumble across anyone selling mouse like hamsters while your looking for harvest mice please let me know i am in need of a male


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Typical, some mice for sale but they are a million miles away!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Typical, some mice for sale but they are a million miles away!


 
I put an advert up for you on your wanted thread, did you see it?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah., thanks.
I contacted the lady via the message thing but haven't heard anything.. But it is new years so if I don't hear in a few days I may call.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

i have just seen them £15 thats expensive even for a pair pet shop near me sells them at £5.99 each


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

have you tried here 

Preloved | rodents for sale for sale in Lancaster, Lancs, UK


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol... Yeah it's my mate!
Well, I say mate... But were in his shop a lot!
I may ask him if he can get hold of some but I kinda wanted some from a breeder if possible so I know where they're from.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> Lol... Yeah it's my mate!
> Well, I say mate... But were in his shop a lot!
> I may ask him if he can get hold of some but I kinda wanted some from a breeder if possible so I know where they're from.


best thing t odo is ask him and if he can get some get him to tell you were he got them from, most pet shop owners will be honest and if you tell them waht your after and you want them from a breeder he will be able to give you all the background info on them 

most pet shops will get things like this from a breeder in the 1st place as long as they pass you the info you require happy days


----------

